# Tracks make the Difference!



## artbaldoni (Apr 6, 2013)

Got into a little mud today. It has actually dried up over the last few weeks. I worked there in 1' deep mud but never remembered to take a video. Had one of the kids shoot this today.

Don't try this without tracks!

[video=youtube;gtC36_WTSYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gtC36_WTSYo[/video]


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah the tracks are the only way to go on a bobcat. U can't go anywhere with wheels on a Bobcat. There about useless in the woods.


----------



## zogger (Apr 6, 2013)

I guess! Hey, you arent supposed to have fun when working! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice setup!


----------



## Mac88 (Apr 6, 2013)

You suck, Art. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl023/5 (Apr 6, 2013)

I still have more snow than mud.


----------



## zogger (Apr 6, 2013)

stihl023/5 said:


> I still have more snow than mud.



I have already been mowing. Although still a fire in the mornings here.

Plenty of mud here and there though. It doesnt ever really get dry until mid summer to early fall, then the mud starts again. I tell ya whut though, those two months of dry and real hot are brutal. I think the splits dry more during those two months than all the rest of the year. Say like in july and august, you can cut in the morning, and by the afternoon you can see checks starting in the rounds. I got used to it, I can do it. It gets hot, just slow down a little and drink lotsa luids, etc. Work in the shade as much as possible.

This past winter, not much white dirt, just flurries. Some years we get snow cover on the ground, other years, nada. Heck, one year we had 11 good snowfalls! That was odd though. We are apparently right at the very edge of that normal line, which is more clearly seen as, where do they commonly throw salt on the roads? A few counties north of us they do, here, nope. The snow/no snow line area. 

I miss snow, dont want nine months of it, but a month with snow would be nice. BUT, not having vehicles rust all out from salt is pretty nice, too. Tradeoffs.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Apr 7, 2013)

zogger said:


> I have already been mowing. Although still a fire in the mornings here.
> 
> Plenty of mud here and there though. It doesnt ever really get dry until mid summer to early fall, then the mud starts again. I tell ya whut though, those two months of dry and real hot are brutal. I think the splits dry more during those two months than all the rest of the year. Say like in july and august, you can cut in the morning, and by the afternoon you can see checks starting in the rounds. I got used to it, I can do it. It gets hot, just slow down a little and drink lotsa luids, etc. Work in the shade as much as possible.
> 
> ...



The salt up here really sucks.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 7, 2013)

My question is. Would you rather have a skidsteer with add on tracks or one with tracks only? Any advantages or disadvantages to both?


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 7, 2013)

ShaneLogs said:


> Yeah the tracks are the only way to go on a bobcat. U can't go anywhere with wheels on a Bobcat. There about useless in the woods.




Oh man, I just flat out disagree with this statement! I have 3 skidsteers on rubber and I go everywhere in the woods with them. I have no issues whatsoever getting around in the woods on tires.

To answer another poster's question on tires vs. tracks. Tracks are not much use in snow. The weight is spread out too much to get traction. At work we have 8 skidsteers, with aftermarket track systems where the wheels come off and the tracks are put on. We remove them in winter for snow plowing.

Ted


----------



## artbaldoni (Apr 7, 2013)

Mac88 said:


> You suck, Art. :msp_biggrin:



I think this is the first time anybody ever said that to me as a compliment...:msp_w00t:


----------



## Mac88 (Apr 7, 2013)

artbaldoni said:


> I think this is the first time anybody ever said that to me as a compliment...:msp_w00t:



Let's just say I'm envious. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 4x4American (Apr 7, 2013)

zogger said:


> I have already been mowing. Although still a fire in the mornings here.
> 
> Plenty of mud here and there though. It doesnt ever really get dry until mid summer to early fall, then the mud starts again. I tell ya whut though, those two months of dry and real hot are brutal. I think the splits dry more during those two months than all the rest of the year. Say like in july and august, you can cut in the morning, and by the afternoon you can see checks starting in the rounds. I got used to it, I can do it. It gets hot, just slow down a little and drink lotsa luids, etc. Work in the shade as much as possible.
> 
> ...



yea its impossible up here to have a rust free vehicle unless you park it for the winter months. The salt is terrible that's the worst part, but driving in the snow is about as fun as it gets.  I love taking the snowmobile on the roads, or taking the fourwheeler on the roads during snowstorms, or even my pickemup truck, made lots of journeys short and long through the snow since i started driving. Snow makes cutting wood better too, no dirt on the logs from skidding.


----------



## cantoo (Apr 7, 2013)

flyboy, we need to see pics of your tire skidders in the same type of mud as arts. We skid tops out of a bush using 4 wheel drive tractors but we don't usually go there when it's wet. We don't own the land and would prefer to stay on good terms with the owner. We're getting ready to start another new bush and there is a small river running thru it, the last owner made a mess using his 4 wheel drive tractor in the mud. I have a buddy that just bought a skidder on tracks for back filling basements and he is real happy with it. He had been renting one with wheels and was always getting stuck with it. We have lots of heavy wet clay here and the clog up fast and you are sitting on your belly quick.


----------



## Iska3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Art, Those are not the normal type flat rubber tracks; those are add-on steel cleats on a track like a dozer. That puppy would just about would just about rip its way through anything. I rented a skid steer with rubber tracks on it to clean out my barn, the darn thing would float on top and spin in the muck. Had to go back to the wheels for the day. Are those tracks hard to take off and put on??? Something like letting the air out of the tires? I could see using them in the woods. We have a lot of clay, a rubber track around here would just slide around ontop of the mud. Nice set up!!


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 7, 2013)

cantoo said:


> flyboy, we need to see pics of your tire skidders in the same type of mud as arts. We skid tops out of a bush using 4 wheel drive tractors but we don't usually go there when it's wet. We don't own the land and would prefer to stay on good terms with the owner. We're getting ready to start another new bush and there is a small river running thru it, the last owner made a mess using his 4 wheel drive tractor in the mud. I have a buddy that just bought a skidder on tracks for back filling basements and he is real happy with it. He had been renting one with wheels and was always getting stuck with it. We have lots of heavy wet clay here and the clog up fast and you are sitting on your belly quick.




I am in sand country so I don't have mud problems. I agree in clay mud, you aren't going anywhere without tracks. But unless I am a paid logger, I would never cut in mud anyway.
Like I said b efore all of ours at work are on tracks in the summer as we work in clay alot. Plus the traction difference is huge!

Ted

Ted


----------



## artbaldoni (Apr 7, 2013)

Iska3 said:


> Hey Art, Those are not the normal type flat rubber tracks; those are add-on steel cleats on a track like a dozer. That puppy would just about would just about rip its way through anything. I rented a skid steer with rubber tracks on it to clean out my barn, the darn thing would float on top and spin in the muck. Had to go back to the wheels for the day. Are those tracks hard to take off and put on??? Something like letting the air out of the tires? I could see using them in the woods. We have a lot of clay, a rubber track around here would just slide around ontop of the mud. Nice set up!!



These are "Eel Trax" Not sure if the company is still in business. I bought them 2nd hand never used for $300. Best $ I ever spent. They stay on my machine all the time; I'm never on pavement. I've had them for 5+ years. My Bobcat had worn out foam filled tires when I got it. They are still on under the tracks! The tires will spin inside the tracks so I don't worry about excessive stress on the drive train. You have to remove links to tighten them when they stretch. That can be a pain but it doesn't need done often. All in all I like them; they help get the job done!


----------



## Iska3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice!! I can see how something like that would work in my area. Those pads have a wide enough footprint yet enough space between them to really grab. My friend has something like a 6 wheel Coot and he has tracks like that but narrow pads. Sounds kind’a nasty when he goes out hunting but the guy can rip right through a swamp like nothing. Several years ago I ran Stainless beads on the pads so he could dig in to the ice better. 

I’ll bet some logger or farmer came up with that idea. It looks as if it would be easy enough to change a link and not that cumbersome to put on. I was looking at tracks for my ATV but a nice set of tag wheels on the back and something like that track might work out better. I could make a frame and do something like a mini 5 wheel so the weight is on the wheels and not on the ATV… Increase the wood hauling capacity during the spring. 

Some of us are not as lucky as Ted. Some of us live North of him and we have a heavy clay type soil. 

Thanks for the pictures.. Another thing to think about… :msp_thumbup:


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 8, 2013)

Iska3 said:


> Nice!! I can see how something like that would work in my area. Those pads have a wide enough footprint yet enough space between them to really grab. My friend has something like a 6 wheel Coot and he has tracks like that but narrow pads. Sounds kind’a nasty when he goes out hunting but the guy can rip right through a swamp like nothing. Several years ago I ran Stainless beads on the pads so he could dig in to the ice better.
> 
> I’ll bet some logger or farmer came up with that idea. It looks as if it would be easy enough to change a link and not that cumbersome to put on. I was looking at tracks for my ATV but a nice set of tag wheels on the back and something like that track might work out better. I could make a frame and do something like a mini 5 wheel so the weight is on the wheels and not on the ATV… Increase the wood hauling capacity during the spring.
> 
> ...



There is another type of add-on track made by Lograine. They are more like grousers on a dozer. Much more open in the centers and bite better in mud. Only issue with these is that they have bushings where the grousers are attached to the dogbones that hold them together. Those need to be replaced quite often. Not expensive but a pain to take the tracks off and replace and then re-install. Advantage being, far more traction in mud or blow sand.

Ted


----------



## zogger (Apr 8, 2013)

*Wish I had pictures*

You wanna see things home made that go in the mud..dang..long time ago, late 70s, happened to drive by a staging area for access for opening day of deer season down in the everglades. Man o man cool stuff! Not just airboats, but tracked and wheeled vehicles. Things like..describe it..say a carriage, a truck frame, had triplies on it all around, tractor tires, with the engine and the body, made from a boat, like 8 feet up in the air. Really, like 8 feet up. That was just one of maybe 200 vehicles there. Every conceivable way to go through a swamp, you name it, someone had built it. Swamp buggies!

Here is link 

Swamp buggy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



and woo HOO, the internet comes through! Here ya go!

https://www.google.com/search?q=Swa...Q&biw=1014&bih=574&sei=E-FiUYCIErGp0AH79YDYBw


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 8, 2013)

flyboy553 said:


> Oh man, I just flat out disagree with this statement! I have 3 skidsteers on rubber and I go everywhere in the woods with them. I have no issues whatsoever getting around in the woods on tires.
> 
> To answer another poster's question on tires vs. tracks. Tracks are not much use in snow. The weight is spread out too much to get traction. At work we have 8 skidsteers, with aftermarket track systems where the wheels come off and the tracks are put on. We remove them in winter for snow plowing.
> 
> Ted



Really ? I am surprised. I would think the rubber tires would just sink right in the mud since the tracks even out the weight.


----------



## steved (Apr 9, 2013)

ShaneLogs said:


> Really ? I am surprised. I would think the rubber tires would just sink right in the mud since the tracks even out the weight.




I've used skid steers in everything from swampy off-road stuff to plowing feet of snow...in my opinion, tires suck on everything but dry hard packed dirt and pavement. After you run a tracked skid steer for any length of time, you won't want to ever run a tired-version unless you have no other choice. Places where the tired-version will ball the tires up with mud or sink past the belly plate, I've ran around with tracked-versions without issues. Tracks provide more surface area for both flotation and traction, I have never had a situation were I said "boy I wish this thing had tires". 

Trust me, there is nothing more frustrating than being hundreds of yards from the nearest built road, and having a skid steer belly deep...they are nearly impossible to retrieve without major effort. I have buried three larger skid steers, they have no attachment points for pulling! 

The only thing that causes a tracked unit to suck is worn out tracks that have no bite left...but that's no different than a tired-version with bald tires.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 9, 2013)

steved said:


> I've used skid steers in everything from swampy off-road stuff to plowing feet of snow...in my opinion, tires suck on everything but dry hard packed dirt and pavement. After you run a tracked skid steer for any length of time, you won't want to ever run a tired-version unless you have no other choice. Places where the tired-version will ball the tires up with mud or sink past the belly plate, I've ran around with tracked-versions without issues. Tracks provide more surface area for both flotation and traction, I have never had a situation were I said "boy I wish this thing had tires".
> 
> Trust me, there is nothing more frustrating than being hundreds of yards from the nearest built road, and having a skid steer belly deep...they are nearly impossible to retrieve without major effort. I have buried three larger skid steers, they have no attachment points for pulling!
> 
> The only thing that causes a tracked unit to suck is worn out tracks that have no bite left...but that's no different than a tired-version with bald tires.



Well said Sir


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 9, 2013)

steved said:


> I've used skid steers in everything from swampy off-road stuff to plowing feet of snow...in my opinion, tires suck on everything but dry hard packed dirt and pavement. After you run a tracked skid steer for any length of time, you won't want to ever run a tired-version unless you have no other choice. Places where the tired-version will ball the tires up with mud or sink past the belly plate, I've ran around with tracked-versions without issues. Tracks provide more surface area for both flotation and traction, I have never had a situation were I said "boy I wish this thing had tires".
> 
> Trust me, there is nothing more frustrating than being hundreds of yards from the nearest built road, and having a skid steer belly deep...they are nearly impossible to retrieve without major effort. I have buried three larger skid steers, they have no attachment points for pulling!
> 
> The only thing that causes a tracked unit to suck is worn out tracks that have no bite left...but that's no different than a tired-version with bald tires.





Like I said before, all of ours at work have tracks in the summer. However, tracks come off in the winter due to snow removal. Plowing snow just doesnt work as well with tracks on.
For my personal skidsteers, there is absolutely no reason for me to be out in the mud in the w oods. No reason at all. Even in clay ground when it is not muddy, tires are fine. Afterall, your only working wood, not digging a basement.

Ted


----------



## steved (Apr 9, 2013)

flyboy553 said:


> Like I said before, all of ours at work have tracks in the summer. However, tracks come off in the winter due to snow removal. Plowing snow just doesnt work as well with tracks on.
> For my personal skidsteers, there is absolutely no reason for me to be out in the mud in the w oods. No reason at all. Even in clay ground when it is not muddy, tires are fine. Afterall, your only working wood, not digging a basement.
> 
> Ted





Keep in mind I'm talking about the difference between a true tracked skid steer and a rubber-tired one...not one with the metal tracks that go onto the tires. I could see where those would be slippery...sort of like a dozer on frozen ground...which will give you the pucker factor if there are any slopes. 

And not everyone has the option to gather wood on the nicest days...we try, but nature isn't always accommodating.


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 9, 2013)

steved said:


> Keep in mind I'm talking about the difference between a true tracked skid steer and a rubber-tired one...not one with the metal tracks that go onto the tires. I could see where those would be slippery..*.sort of like a dozer on frozen ground...which will give you the pucker factor if there are any slopes.
> *
> And not everyone has the option to gather wood on the nicest days...we try, but nature isn't always accommodating.




BTDT. D8 down about a 150 ft slope. Lucky for me, nothing at the bottom to hurt! :msp_ohmy:

Ted


----------



## Cbird14 (Apr 9, 2013)

flyboy553 said:


> BTDT. D8 down about a 150 ft slope. Lucky for me, nothing at the bottom to hurt! :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Ted



Watched my boss slide about 50-70' down a 3:1 slopein his D6 LGP. Funny to watch. We shut down for the year 2 days later. 8" of frost. Can't build a road with frozen dirt. Lol


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 9, 2013)

flyboy553 said:


> Like I said before, all of ours at work have tracks in the summer. However, tracks come off in the winter due to snow removal. Plowing snow just doesnt work as well with tracks on.
> For my personal skidsteers, there is absolutely no reason for me to be out in the mud in the w oods. No reason at all. Even in clay ground when it is not muddy, tires are fine. Afterall, your only working wood, not digging a basement.
> 
> Ted



Yes I agree


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 9, 2013)

I've run a lot of tracks and tires. Tires are fine some of the time and with a good operator, which are few and hard to find, will get a lot done with tires in conditions that would surprise most. I'm not one of those good operators and prefer the original Cat track system they got from ASV. I won't run a machine with the Bobcat track system or any variation thereof. 

Steel over the tire tracks have a place, but I feel that while they let you keep working you pay a price in the mess they make. I take them on a case by case basis since they are useful at times and work good if you have a slick surface over a solid base.



Mr. HE


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hddnis said:


> I've run a lot of tracks and tires. Tires are fine some of the time and with a good operator, which are few and hard to find, will get a lot done with tires in conditions that would surprise most. I'm not one of those good operators and prefer the original Cat track system they got from ASV. I won't run a machine with the Bobcat track system or any variation thereof.
> 
> Steel over the tire tracks have a place, but I feel that while they let you keep working you pay a price in the mess they make. I take them on a case by case basis since they are useful at times and work good if you have a slick surface over a solid base.
> 
> ...



The ASV track system is my favorite. It requires proper maintenance etc but your back will thank you for it. 

And its fun in the mud too :msp_biggrin:


----------



## GeeVee (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the ASV for a reason, nothing touches it. 

I can have the worst plastic mud at Rancho Varano, and the next day be sloping almost 1:2 of beach sand. No over the track metal grousers could do either, and there hasn't been a rubber track machine that can do the beach sand.

As a Coastal Engineer, I made (still do) a living pushing sand around, and had opportunity to try every machine available many times. I had a time where every sales guy in the state was wanting to sell me because I was in the market for many units, and I invited them all at once. I told them all up front, you bring your machines, I'm buying breakfast, lunch, and beers for the losers, and dinner for the winner, but I was going to pit them head to head personally. I had my crew standing by to check them over, but mostly to just wash them down before they went home.

It was a short list at the time, of CTL's, but the ASV was clearly the best. I had been using a leased Positrack 4810, and it was well beat before I got it, and frankly was a bit of a high maintenance machine at the time. One brand was so lame it got about four minutes fighting to get a bucket full that it went home before the rep got a second doughnut. 

The kinds of sand I have to deal with are nice uniform round grains, and they simply will not lock up. When I say plastic, I mean like thick shampoo. 

I built about a gazillion landscapes too, my primary business. 

When I sold my businesses and was keeping a few pieces for myself, I opted to keep my very first Bobcat, a 751 with 10,000 hours and not one motor repair. Original hydro pump. I replaced every hose on it throughout the years, but never an injector pump, or had the head off it. I kept it mostly out of loyalty, but I also knew I was buying myself a new CTL too. The 4810 was ragged, and wasn't worth much to anyone else, and the Taki mini ex, was simply not for sale. 

I bought the RC-30, when I could have bought anything on the market.

I'm claiming localized conditions make the biggest difference, but caution all of you to recognize as well, if you have the finesse touch of the comic book hero the Thing? It don't matter what you got under you, you suck, it aint the machine. 

View attachment 289554
View attachment 289555
View attachment 289556
View attachment 289557
View attachment 289558


----------



## Jakers (Apr 9, 2013)

any of you guys ever think of trying some ice lugs on the steel over the tire skidsteer tracks? ive always wondered if something like the dozer weld on cleats for ice would be too stressful on the drivetrain


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 10, 2013)

Steel and ice or frozen ground just don't mix well. Way to slippery!

Ted


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 10, 2013)

I've run a lot of steel tracked dozers and excavators with ice cleats or ice points welded to the tracks and they are fine. Very aggressive traction that handles well. 

You don't want to cross pavement with them without putting down mats.:msp_scared:



Mr. HE


----------



## steved (Apr 10, 2013)

Hddnis said:


> I've run a lot of steel tracked dozers and excavators with ice cleats or ice points welded to the tracks and they are fine. Very aggressive traction that handles well.
> 
> You don't want to cross pavement with them without putting down mats.:msp_scared:
> 
> ...




Yup, it doesn't even take a slight pivot to leave a nice set of tracks!


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 10, 2013)

steved said:


> Yup, it doesn't even take a slight pivot to leave a nice set of tracks!




I worked it out one time and the ice spike points on a D7 track would exert over a million PSI as they passed under a roller. That kind of point loading sort of makes most substances give up, including the spikes if you drive on lots of hard stuff all the time. At one time there was a rock crusher that worked on that idea, but overall cost of operation was too high compared to stationary crushers and blasting.




Mr. HE


----------



## ptjeep (Apr 10, 2013)

I spent 4-5 hours today working at my property cleaning up down trees and trying to do a little grade work with my bobcat 751. A lot of the dirt was still damp once you got down an inch or so. As i slipped and spun all day, this thread crossed my mind several times. I will be on the lookout for some used tracks.


----------



## ptjeep (Apr 24, 2013)

broke down and bought a set. Let it rain!


----------



## zogger (Apr 24, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> broke down and bought a set. Let it rain!



Some fun now, track boggin!


----------



## Jakers (Apr 24, 2013)

i was told by a know it all once that in order to run the OTT like that one of the drive chains is supposed to be disconnected so only the front or rear wheels are driving. Is there any truth to this or was i being filled full of BS?


----------



## reaperman (Apr 24, 2013)

Hddnis said:


> I've run a lot of tracks and tires. Tires are fine some of the time and with a good operator, which are few and hard to find, will get a lot done with tires in conditions that would surprise most. I'm not one of those good operators and prefer the original Cat track system they got from ASV. I won't run a machine with the Bobcat track system or any variation thereof.
> 
> Steel over the tire tracks have a place, but I feel that while they let you keep working you pay a price in the mess they make. I take them on a case by case basis since they are useful at times and work good if you have a slick surface over a solid base.
> 
> Mr. HE



People who like the ASV system aren't the one's who have ever worked on a ASV track system. There is a reason caterpillar stopped production of its tracked skid steer years ago when they first entered into the skid loader market. They wouldnt stand up to the abuse of a construction site. They did iron out the troubles, but they didnt make them easy to maintain. Bobcats simply need a little grease pumped into the cylinder to tighten the tracks. Cats need a special tool kit with a over-sized bolt mechanism attached to given places on the undercarriage. I wont even get into how big of a pain it is to change a track or even replace a boggie wheel.


----------



## ptjeep (Apr 24, 2013)

Jakers said:


> i was told by a know it all once that in order to run the OTT like that one of the drive chains is supposed to be disconnected so only the front or rear wheels are driving. Is there any truth to this or was i being filled full of BS?



Never heard of that, but that doesnt mean its not true. Either way, i'm not taking any chains off till theyre wore out.


----------



## ptjeep (Apr 24, 2013)

reaperman said:


> People who like the ASV system aren't the one's who have ever worked on a ASV track system. There is a reason caterpillar stopped production of its tracked skid steer years ago when they first entered into the skid loader market. They wouldnt stand up to the abuse of a construction site. They did iron out the troubles, but they didnt make them easy to maintain. Bobcats simply need a little grease pumped into the cylinder to tighten the tracks. Cats need a special tool kit with a over-sized bolt mechanism attached to given places on the undercarriage. I wont even get into how big of a pain it is to change a track or even replace a boggie wheel.



So who makes CAT track system? ASV?


----------



## blackdogon57 (Apr 24, 2013)

ASV is now Terex. I have a 2010 PT80. Track tightening takes less than five minutes and requires only a big wrench and some spray lube to loosen the nuts.


----------



## reaperman (Apr 24, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> So who makes CAT track system? ASV?



Cat bought ASV or the ASV track system and used them on cat skid loaders. The cat skid loaders displayed a ASV logo on the undercarriage of the machines. Which really doesnt make sense to me. Because cat has been making track systems as long as they have been in business, yet uses a different companies tracks on their machines. The OP asked if there was a difference between factory tracks and slip over. Yes, there definitely is the cost of owning factory tracks can only be justified if the machine is making you money vs a homeowner machine. Below is a cost example of a ASV track system and cost/hour of owning a track machine.


Complete replacement undercarriage from Terex
Undercarriage $18332
Tax $1604 
Labor WAG $2000
Total $21936 .... $16.78/hour 

Complete parts replacement 
2 Tracks $4832
4 14" wheels $3414
10 bogie whls $6901
Tax $1325
Labor WAG $4000
Total $20472 .... $15.66/hour

Partial parts 
2 Tracks $4832
4 14" wheels $3414
Tax $ 721
Labor WAG $3000
Total $11967 .... $9.15/hour

Tracks only
2 Tracks $4832
Tax $ 422
Labor WAG $2000
Total $ 7254 .... $5.55/hour


----------



## reaperman (Apr 24, 2013)

Jakers said:


> i was told by a know it all once that in order to run the OTT like that one of the drive chains is supposed to be disconnected so only the front or rear wheels are driving. Is there any truth to this or was i being filled full of BS?





ptjeep said:


> Never heard of that, but that doesnt mean its not true. Either way, i'm not taking any chains off till theyre wore out.



That was true at one time when the steel slip overs first came out (15+yrs ago). Bobcat wouldnt warranty a new machine if the front set of chains were connected. Because too much stress was being put on the chains and they were breaking as a result. Even with the front set of chains not connected, there was no noticeable difference in the way the machine operated. If the operator didnt know this fact, he never would have guessed. Bobcat must have beefed up the drive chains a few years later because all of a sudden it was ok to keep the fronts connected.


----------



## ptjeep (May 4, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> broke down and bought a set. Let it rain!



Figured i would give a little update on the Eel steel tracks. Driving around on my gravel driveway this weekend, they made for a real rough ride and tore the heck out of the gravel(that should be a given though). Moving around on my gravel driveway made me think i might have messed up buying them, that was until today! Finally got a chance to take the 751 with the new tracks over to the property i've been clearing on for the last year. The property is on a slight hill side(atleast where i am clearing) so i am constantly going up or down a hill or out the side of it and it usually stays some what wet. Long story short, i couldn't push up hill, back drag up hill, or cut going out the side of a hill. Before, the machine always just wanted to spin/slide and was very aggrevating and a waste of time. With these tracks on, it was like a whole new machine. I could actually cut on grade, bury my teeth and back drag in packed dirt, and even drive one side of the machine off into a muddy whole until the belly would drag and then back out of the whole while dragging dirt into the whole to fill it without spinning a track. I was blown away by how much work i was able to get done in such a short time. Today is the first time i actually felt like my machine earned its keep and progress was made at the property. I was trying to hurry to beat the rain so no pics were took.

For anyone considering buying a set of steel tracks for a tire machine,,,,DO IT!!!!!!!! Your machine will have twice the capability.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## artbaldoni (May 4, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> Figured i would give a little update on the Eel steel tracks. Driving around on my gravel driveway this weekend, they made for a real rough ride and tore the heck out of the gravel(that should be a given though). Moving around on my gravel driveway made me think i might have messed up buying them, that was until today! Finally got a chance to take the 751 with the new tracks over to the property i've been clearing on for the last year. The property is on a slight hill side(atleast where i am clearing) so i am constantly going up or down a hill or out the side of it and it usually stays some what wet. Long story short, i couldn't push up hill, back drag up hill, or cut going out the side of a hill. Before, the machine always just wanted to spin/slide and was very aggrevating and a waste of time. With these tracks on, it was like a whole new machine. I could actually cut on grade, bury my teeth and back drag in packed dirt, and even drive one side of the machine off into a muddy whole until the belly would drag and then back out of the whole while dragging dirt into the whole to fill it without spinning a track. I was blown away by how much work i was able to get done in such a short time. Today is the first time i actually felt like my machine earned its keep and progress was made at the property. I was trying to hurry to beat the rain so no pics were took.
> 
> For anyone considering buying a set of steel tracks for a tire machine,,,,DO IT!!!!!!!! Your machine will have twice the capability.
> 
> Just my 2 cents



I told you so! :cool2:

Just make sure you keep them tight. They will walk off the tires if not kept tight. If you don't mind me asking how much do they cost now?


----------



## ptjeep (May 4, 2013)

artbaldoni said:


> I told you so! :cool2:
> 
> Just make sure you keep them tight. They will walk off the tires if not kept tight. If you don't mind me asking how much do they cost now?



They are real tight, so tight that i called the manufactor to make sure i couldnt cause damage to my machine. I bought their special made clevis's that will take out some slack once they start to wear some. After seeing what the are, i could have made my own. Also forgot to mention how much smoother the ride is. My 751 is a shorter wheelbase machine and will beat the crap out of you on uneven terrain, but that is not a problem now.

$750 for the tracks, $43 for 4 special clevis's, and $190 shipping truck freight. WORTH EVERY PENNY!


----------



## cantoo (May 4, 2013)

Do you mind taking a close up picture of where they welded the links to the steel bars? It looks like there is a slot in the steel bars for the chain link to be welded into. thanks.


----------



## Rudolf73 (May 4, 2013)

Regarding the ASV tracks, you can get an aftermarket hydraulic/grease cylinder to replace the track tensioner and it makes tensioning a real easy job - just a few pumps of grease and you're done. 

Also make sure you buy really good quality tracks OEM is possible. Our dealer replaces our ASV tracks with aftermarket (unbeknown to us) and we has serious tensioning problems. they kept stretching and jumping on the drive wheel sprocket. We ended up having a big who-ha with the dealer and they confessed using AM parts - long story short, they fitted genuine ASV tracks and we haven't had a problem since.


----------



## ptjeep (May 5, 2013)

cantoo said:


> Do you mind taking a close up picture of where they welded the links to the steel bars? It looks like there is a slot in the steel bars for the chain link to be welded into. thanks.



Theres no slot, the link is welded straight to the track. But, the track is bent in a slight "u" shape. I'm guessing this gives you two sharp edges for traction instead of just a flat track. Hope the pics show what I'm trying to explain.


----------



## cantoo (May 5, 2013)

Thanks pt, that shows it better. It would be pretty easy to make a set if you had a welding shop with a big break. Might not save alot of money though.


----------



## steved (May 5, 2013)

The "u" shape is probably to keep the bar from bending (adds rigidity end to end). Making a biting edge was probably just a byproduct.


----------



## Rudolf73 (May 5, 2013)

The "u" would add some strength but i think the main purpose is to prevent sharp edges from digging into the side wall of the tires. The "u" shape provides a smother curved surface where it comes in contact with the sides of the tires.


----------



## ptjeep (May 5, 2013)

Whatever they are for, they work.

It crossed my mind to try and make my own but bending that much steel without a huge press and fixture would be a nightmare.


----------



## Rudolf73 (May 5, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> Whatever they are for, they work.
> 
> It crossed my mind to try and make my own but bending that much steel without a huge press and fixture would be a nightmare.



Yup not to mention all the jigging and 3 days of welding.


----------

